# REW with M-Audio Fast Track Pro



## sonata31 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hello,

Excuse my poor English, I'm French:innocent: 
I'm using a M-Audio Fast Track Pro soundcard :









and a EMM-8 micro with its preamplifier :









For set the levels, there is only the volume control of Windows :









How do adjuste the different levels while "Setting the Measurement Level", "Calibrating the SPL Input", "Calibrating the Soundcard" and "Set the Target Level" ?

Thanks
Louis


----------



## sonata31 (Jun 2, 2006)

Another question : what maxi level for Measurement level when Set measurement level ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> How do adjuste the different levels while "Setting the Measurement Level", "Calibrating the SPL Input", "Calibrating the Soundcard" and "Set the Target Level" ?


Most of the levels are set either with controls within REW or your receiver volume control. REW takes control of the Windows mixer and sets it's levels.

Even though your mixer only shows three settings, you can select others to view in both the playback and recording modes.

Pull down the properties of the mixer (as shown) and it reveals all the selectable settings. You can do this for both recording and playback.


















> what maxi level for Measurement level when Set measurement level ?


Generally 75dB-80dB is recommended. You have to be careful that you don't overdrive the Radio Shack microphone, so sometimes 80dB may be too high if you have a lot of large peaks..

It's always a good idea to read the help files

brucek


----------



## sonata31 (Jun 2, 2006)

In playback mode it is the one









In record mode the windows is empty

what maxi level for Measurement level when Set measurement level for this :









Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> In record mode the windows is empty


I would say you have not loaded your soundcard software correctly. You should have recording options available if the soundcard drivers etc are loaded. Try reloading the M-Audio software. 



> what maxi level for Measurement level when Set measurement level for this


Generally REW will set this for you when you do a Set Measurement Level, but if you want to set it manually, the maximum would be -12dB.

brucek


----------



## sonata31 (Jun 2, 2006)

brucek said:


> I would say you have not loaded your soundcard software correctly. You should have recording options available if the soundcard drivers etc are loaded. Try reloading the M-Audio software.
> *The driver is ok and it is the last : installed several times and the control is always empty, but I can adjust the input signal with the button on the souncard*
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response


----------



## sonata31 (Jun 2, 2006)

Here are the windows for playback and record mixer :


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like the Fast Track Pro has volume controls on it for its inputs, is that correct? If so can just use those if required.


----------



## sonata31 (Jun 2, 2006)

JohnM said:


> Looks like the Fast Track Pro has volume controls on it for its inputs, is that correct? If so can just use those if required.


It is correct

Thanks for your response


----------

